# Brazoria County Catfish



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I would like to try and catch some catfish down here. I've got a boat. Where could I launch and catch some decent sized cats? Or bank fish?


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hit the bernard. Big cut shad heavy weight, moving muddy water.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

there are some big cats that come out of the Bernard... My buddy caught a 43 lb yella last weekend in the berneard.. on live perch tho..


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

What depth are we talkin? And where bouts? Closer towards the Gulf or more inside?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

10-20 ft. you have to go up river a ways and get outta the salt...


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh hummm....the only boat ramp on the San Bernard that I am aware of is the one at the old McCoys bridge....Is that no far enough in?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

the bernard goes farther than just brazoria.. haha.. we fish it up here in wharton


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

We've caught some nice cats at the spillway up the 'Bernard. It's a long boat ride now since they fenced off the old 35 ramp. That ramp sucked anyways!:biggrin:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

cclayton01, 

Didnt I go fishin with you and Tank once?? Your the one with the Explorer right?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Sweat said:


> cclayton01,
> 
> Didnt I go fishin with you and Tank once?? Your the one with the Explorer right?


Yep, I seen your location and thought you were the Cody I know.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Tanks real name Chris by any chance?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

cobra_steven said:


> Tanks real name Chris by any chance?


Yes, he's a member here. Is your name Steven Holderness?


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Sure am!


----------



## tank01svt (Dec 18, 2009)

What do you know.... I cant get away with a rabbits tail in this county.... you want to catch some catfish cody ole collin will guide to them. Just come prepared.:brew2:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

haha... its funny that of all the people on 2 cool.. we end up having a discussion with people who went to the same HS... pretty much anyways...


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

Small world


----------

